# my first fatty w/ qview



## eichhoma (May 15, 2010)

Well, here is my first attempt at a fatty...

Did the bacon weave first




Then rolled out my sausage....




Here is what we went with....  found some chili peppers, anaheim, vidalia onion and some sharp cheddar cheese.....






the finished product.....  I didnt realize how hard it was to roll it up and keep it together...  I think I might have rolled the sausage out to thin??




and here it is on the smoker with a couple pastrami's I am also trying my hand at....


----------



## rdknb (May 15, 2010)

congrats on your 1st fattie.


----------



## kansasqueball (May 15, 2010)

Looking good so far, and nice bacon weave.  Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## eichhoma (May 15, 2010)

well, here's the finished product...  it kind of flattened out some in comparison to others I have seen on here...  but it tastes delicious...  My wife said she could hear her arteries harden... but wow, I think it is awesome!


----------



## mballi3011 (May 15, 2010)

Yes theses thing do taste amasing and yes our arteries are hardening but they are worth the damage we have done to ourselfs. Noqw for the saggy fattie you had I have a quick and easy fix. It goes like this. when you roll out your sausage/hamburger you need to lay out some saran wrap too. Then after you fill your fattie and roll it up with the saran wrap on the outside just grab the ends really tightly you just roll the whole thing up while and holding the ends tightly and it will tighten everything up and make it look rounder and fuller too. So try that next time and they will be a next time soon.


----------



## meateater (May 15, 2010)

Great looking fattie! How did the stramis come out?


----------



## fourthwind (May 15, 2010)

Looks great!  My wife said the same thing when I did my first, then a few weeks later asked me to make more


----------



## fennecus (May 19, 2010)

Wow, nice bacon weave.  I need a lesson from you!


----------



## papa chubby (May 26, 2010)

That's purty.

Saute the veggies prior to stuffage for more doneness.


----------



## ak1 (May 26, 2010)

Remember, hard arteries are good. They hold pressure much better


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 26, 2010)

Nice Fattie...I'm going to try my first one this coming weekend, against my wife's advice.

She's worried about my colesterol. Well, at least when I die I will be a happy fat man.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (May 26, 2010)

Looks great! nice 1st Fattie


----------



## caveman (May 26, 2010)

Although that was your first, it most certainly won't be your last.  Great looking fattie.


----------



## holdem (May 26, 2010)

Papa Chubby said:


> That's purty.
> 
> Saute the veggies prior to stuffage for more doneness.


Good tip...makes a big difference...I like to use evoo


----------

